# Spartacus Workout!!!



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the latest workout I have been on, and I have not been on it long and noticed killer results.

keeps it interesting:

Rest for 15 sec after each exercise..

Dumbell Squat: 1 Min
Mountain Climber: 1 Min
Dumbell Swing: 1 Min
T-Pushup: 1 Min (very good exercise)
Jump and switch: 1 Min
Dumbell Row: 1 Min
Side lunge w/ Dumbells: 1 Min
Dumbell Push Press: 1 Min
Rest 2 min, repeat three times

Here is a link to better describe each exercise along with pictures for form. 

This is a very good work out, I Highly reccomend. Do as many Reps as you can do in one minute. It is very importaint to get the rest intervals right, don't wait longer than 15 sec. The whole point is to get your heart rate up and get blood flowing all over. This is a very tiring workout, just keep doing reps for the minute, even if you slow down. Try to do the whole circuit at least one time all the way through the first couple times you do the work out. Drink lots of water!!

Link to pictures and description-> The Spartacus Workout: Station #1 - Goblet Squat

By Jupiter's cock! Hope I was able to give back to this great community! Goodluck!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 7, 2012)

Pure Testosterone #3: The Spartacus Workout
here's a short playlist/mixtape that'll get you through it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw 'Spartacus workout' and I expected it to be having sex and saying the C-word 13 times in an hour.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks interesting, I might give this a shot.


----------



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Looks interesting, I might give this a shot.


 
Go for it!! If you can fit it into your schedule about 3 times a week it will change your lifestyle. Nutrition is extremley importaint. I reccomend trying to cut out soda and coffee from your diet. Replace with sports drinks, apple juice and orange juice. Intake a lot od potassium, it will help you recover faster and feel less sore after workouts. Bananas are very good source, anything with tomatos and fruit in general. Don't get hurt either, it would be a shame to go backwards in your fitness. Work to the point of exertion not exhaustion. Good luck!! You can do it, don't let anyone else tell you otherwise!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't drink soda, I rarely drink coffee, I already exercise quite a bit, I eat a tone of fruits (bananas included), and I'm already in okay shape. 

I just wanna get RIPPED BRO. 

But yeah, only the top of my abs are showing, and I barely have any pecs to speak of, that's the situation I'm working on remedying.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 7, 2012)

Kind of like Tabata circuits on crack, needless to say after a pretty relaxed now intense workout scheme for the last 6 months, first try didn't go so well . T pushups on dumbells is too much for my hands though, digs in very painfully on the wrong spot entirely. Maybe some grip size biggeners (forget what they are called) would remedy that.


----------



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Kind of like Tabata circuits on crack, needless to say after a pretty relaxed now intense workout scheme for the last 6 months, first try didn't go so well . T pushups on dumbells is too much for my hands though, digs in very painfully on the wrong spot entirely. Maybe some grip size biggeners (forget what they are called) would remedy that.


 
Some people find square dumbels more comfortable and safe to use over rounded.


----------



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> I don't drink soda, I rarely drink coffee, I already exercise quite a bit, I eat a tone of fruits (bananas included), and I'm already in okay shape.
> 
> I just wanna get RIPPED BRO.
> 
> But yeah, only the top of my abs are showing, and I barely have any pecs to speak of, that's the situation I'm working on remedying.


 

haha! It is refreshing to meet someone who doesn't coffee/soda binge like most Americans. I'm was a similar boat, Fit but not RIPPED, this work out has made my abs pop out in 2 months of being on it. but I am very dedicated to working out, just like I am to my music. T-Pushup is my fav workout in the circuit, when you bring your arms up in the air, you feel your core tense to keep your body straight, it really gives you a good workout


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going to try this out soon. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 7, 2012)

Najka said:


> haha! It is refreshing to meet someone who doesn't coffee/soda binge like most Americans. I'm was a similar boat, Fit but not RIPPED, this work out has made my abs pop out in 2 months of being on it. but I am very dedicated to working out, just like I am to my music. T-Pushup is my fav workout in the circuit, when you bring your arms up in the air, you feel your core tense to keep your body straight, it really gives you a good workout



What you got against coffee drinkers, don't make me come over there. Let me pack my beans and press , try not to move that far in the meantime.



As far as dumbells goes, it is mostly as these are 1" handles I think, not 1.5s, in my flat. Hex dumbells would indeed make a lot of workouts easier as such though. They are however more expensive than some bars and plates.


----------



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> What you got against coffee drinkers, don't make me come over there. Let me pack my beans and press , try not to move that far in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as dumbells goes, it is mostly as these are 1" handles I think, not 1.5s, in my flat. Hex dumbells would indeed make a lot of workouts easier as such though. They are however more expensive than some bars and plates.


 
Juno's cunt I'll be waiting!!!

Drinking Coffee every day dehydrates you


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 7, 2012)

Najka said:


> Juno's cunt I'll be waiting!!!
> 
> Drinking Coffee every day dehydrates you



Hardly, and maybe a bit if you drink it constantly. Coffee was recently shown to make you urinate slightly more around the time of drinking, but is at worst a very mild diaretic. It is nothing to get into a knot over. Besides, good coffee is really freaking tasty. 

You will have a hard time finding folks more hydrating than me, 4L of fluids a day minimum, generally at work that is the 7 or 8 bottles of water (we are isolated). Then add the coffee and such


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Najka, do you have any progress pics since you started this workout?


----------



## Najka (Jun 8, 2012)

When I get home


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2012)

Im wary of a lot of the info youre giving out, man. : /


----------



## Najka (Jun 8, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Im wary of a lot of the info youre giving out, man. : /


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 8, 2012)

This reminds me of a circuit I was doing for a while (the 300 circuit, not named for the movie):




Despite the dumb video, it was pretty intense if you did all the exercises in a row nonstop. 



I'll have to check this one out, though, and see how it goes


----------



## joe-tofu (Jun 9, 2012)

What dumbbells would you recommend weight-wise? I'm 168cm (5.5ft), weighing 65kg and I'm not working out.


----------



## Najka (Jun 9, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> What dumbbells would you recommend weight-wise? I'm 168cm (5.5ft), weighing 65kg and I'm not working out.


 
Use whatever you can get through the entire workout with.
Maybe 10-15 lb dumbells for all the workouts (that's 5-6 kg I think) and 30-40 lbs for the (14 kg-19kg) Start there and go lower or higher. If the workouts are too hard initially, don't use any weight. Find what works for you! Be safe


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 9, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> What dumbbells would you recommend weight-wise? I'm 168cm (5.5ft), weighing 65kg and I'm not working out.


Get into shape first before trying something like this. Most circuits require a decent base of endurance, and this one requires decent strength too. If you don't work out then just doing normal pushups for 30 seconds would put you out on your ass. Not trying to be discouraging, but you have to build up to this.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Im wary of a lot of the info youre giving out, man. : /




This. Telling people things like to stop drinking coffee, and start drinking 'sports drinks'. Not good advice at all.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 10, 2012)

I really don't think I would even want to work out without coffee first.
After awhile it just becomes part of the fun. Very cheap also, and it makes calorie burning more efficient.
Out of the regular cheap stuff, I like the Maxwell House 100% columbian the best (plain black/no sugar).
6-8 servings over about an hour (30min before, and 30 min at start of workout) leaves me in the rep grinding mood.
Always helps the warmup (instant sweat lol).


----------



## Najka (Jun 11, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> This. Telling people things like to stop drinking coffee, and start drinking 'sports drinks'. Not good advice at all.[/QUOTE
> 
> A healthy diet is huge when trying to get in shape. You will become much more robust when you cut out bad foods and replace them with good nutrient rich food. If you replace the coffee you drink every morning with orange juice over time that is a lot of healthy vitamins you are getting rather than the caffine and sugars in coffee. Caffine is good for an energy spike, but over time someone who lives a healthy lifestyle will have more energy on tap. I'm trying to give good advice, I'm a very fit person, my methods are proven. I lead a fitness training program in the military for my squadron, I volunteered to help people who do not meet the fitness standards get in shape before they are discharged (I wake up hours early because I like motivating others to succeed). You can work out all day long, but if you want the best results and most from your work out healthy living and eating is essential. The reason people feel like they need coffee is becuase they don't intake the proper nutrients to have that energy. You are truley a healthy person when you have the energy naturally. This thread is just a simple guide to a fun workout I discovered. Nothing more!
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt, live life the way you want! You get what you put into it! Sorry my advise is not appreciated.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Well Im currently a CFL for the Navy so I have your exact same job, training PT failures into high scorers, and Im telling you thats not good advice. Sports drinks are sugar and salt. Telling someone to drop their coffee (I drink it black) in favor of a gatorade or even orange juice is silly.

Its no secret that coffee is good for you in moderation, there is plenty of research out there. Juices on the other hand are always under criticism, and I wouldnt recommend them to anyone trying to lose weight. You are right that training all day needs a good diet to back it up, and thats why a few of us are wary of your advice.

On a side note, Im curious, a lot of the people in my office love crossfit but arent allowed to call it crossfit if they are training people with wods or whatever, is the Air Force like that or can you just call it a 'Spatacus Workout'?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 11, 2012)

Najka said:


> Replace with sports drinks, apple juice and orange juice.


 
FWIW... Sugary drinks like apple and orange juice are _just as bad or worse than _soda.

20 oz of apple juice has 300 empty C and OJ has 280 C... soda has 227 C.

HBO: The Weight of the Nation

I (sincerely ) applaud you for your intent to help, but be careful with the bro science, brah.


----------



## Najka (Jun 11, 2012)

Tiger said:


> ^ Well Im currently a CFL for the Navy so I have your exact same job, training PT failures into high scorers, and Im telling you thats not good advice. Sports drinks are sugar and salt. Telling someone to drop their coffee (I drink it black) in favor of a gatorade or even orange juice is silly.
> 
> Its no secret that coffee is good for you in moderation, there is plenty of research out there. Juices on the other hand are always under criticism, and I wouldnt recommend them to anyone trying to lose weight. You are right that training all day needs a good diet to back it up, and thats why a few of us are wary of your advice.
> 
> On a side note, Im curious, a lot of the people in my office love crossfit but arent allowed to call it crossfit if they are training people with wods or whatever, is the Air Force like that or can you just call it a 'Spatacus Workout'?


 
I don't use this workout in the PT sessions, it's too hard to get a large group of people to all use weights. I call the workouts whatever, never had anyone tell me otherwise. (take time out of my day everyday to do, it is not a reqiurment of my job) People are entertained when I yell spartacus qoutes and keeps them montivated. Juice isn't the secret to loosing weight, I'm not an expert on weight loss. This is just a fun exercise, nothing more! Goodluck working out!


----------



## Najka (Jun 11, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW... Sugary drinks like apple and orange juice are _just as bad or worse than _soda.
> 
> 20 oz of apple juice has 300 empty C and OJ has 280 C... soda has 227 C.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the kind words, however I dissagree. If you are an active athlete or exercise on the regular, soda is not the correct choice over juice. When you constantly push your body you need to replenish your muscles with good vitamins, such as potassium. By choosing the soda, you loose out on all the good vitamins in juice, and it will not help hydrate you. The guy working out 1, 2 times a week, maybe it's a different story..but he probably isn't very motivated in the first place. Everytime I have gone through fitness training, or deployment preperation they treat drinking soda as a sin. Hyrdration is stressed becuase of the extreme temperatures I normally work in. Sorry, I'm anti-soda!!! Replacing drinks is not the answer to good health, merely intended to be an example as one of the many things you could do to improve it.


----------



## joe-tofu (Jun 11, 2012)

Najka said:


> Use whatever you can get through the entire workout with.
> Maybe 10-15 lb dumbells for all the workouts (that's 5-6 kg I think) and 30-40 lbs for the (14 kg-19kg) Start there and go lower or higher. If the workouts are too hard initially, don't use any weight. Find what works for you! Be safe



Okay, thanks ... I'll start with light weights and see, how it works out for me.



Infamous Impact said:


> Get into shape first before trying something like this. Most circuits require a decent base of endurance, and this one requires decent strength too. If you don't work out then just doing normal pushups for 30 seconds would put you out on your ass. Not trying to be discouraging, but you have to build up to this.



Well, I'm not completely out of shape 
I regularly go mountainbiking and I can do quite a few simple pushups. But thanks for the warning! I'm sure it's going to be hard


----------



## Necris (Jun 19, 2012)

Najka said:


> *post*


His point wasn't "choose soda over juice" it was that both should be avoided if you're trying to lose weight. There are other ways to get those good vitamins without drinking juice.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2012)

Actually his original point was choose juice over coffee.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tiger said:


> On a side note, Im curious, a lot of the people in my office love crossfit but arent allowed to call it crossfit if they are training people with wods or whatever, is the Air Force like that or can you just call it a 'Spatacus Workout'?



My squadron does crossfit... circuit.. things for it's PT program. Usually nothing that involves weights, though- we're limited by what equipment we can get at the time. Also, we are a smaller unit so there's anywhere from 15-20 individuals maximum at PT.

Oh, and I'm a PT leader for my unit.  Let's see how many other military PT leaders we can get in this thread.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 21, 2012)

As a runner and a health diet freak I don't agree with the coffee comment, Tiger is right.
The potassium in natural form is ok but to much is also bad, to much of one mineral or vitamin will throw out your natural balance.

I use S caps which is a mix of sodium and potassium geared for the athlete.
One thing I think is more important is the recovery fuel and additional protein if your trying to ad muscle.

With that out of the way the work out is killer!
I love the way its done and how its geared to the guys body.

I have been doing the bodyrocktv work out and its cool but this is better... thanks!!


----------

